# Sequioa Gigantica-more info please



## mmayo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hello fellow arborists. I'm looking for some biological info on sequioa gigantica- "Big Tree" I have a client who is interested in the growing needs of S.G. I am ignorant of such needs as far as temperate zones, soil conditions, water needs etc. If anyone knows a good website please let me know! Thanks,


Matthew Mayo

Preservation Tree Care

Englewood CO

303-870-1634


----------



## lucky (Jan 13, 2004)

Hello MMayo, I think the client may be confused with Sequoia Giganteum. I believe that is the correct term and possibly why you can't find much info. I did a google search and found a ton of hits under the "Sequoia Giganteum" name. As far as I know these trees will tolerate very cold and moderately hot temps. In native habitat they grow in a rocky soil but will grow in other types as I see them in sandy soils and loams also. TH young trees will need frequent watering if there are dry months where you are. They may not grow well in thick clay but that's just a guess. You can order one year old plugs from Bailey's. They cost only 99 cents so you can afford to plant a quite a few. Good luck and happy planting. Let us know how it turns out!


Lucky


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi Mat!

Lucky the Genus is Sequoiadendron in the Taxodiaceae family

http://www.na.fs.fed.us/spfo/pubs/silvics_manual/table_of_contents.htm

http://home.earthlink.net/~earlecj/index.htm

I can go through my bookmarks and find some more, but these are some of the best sites.


----------



## mmayo (Jan 14, 2004)

*giganteum*

Thanks for the info guys I'll let you know how it goes!!


----------



## rumination (Feb 3, 2004)

Just got back from my third visit to Sequoia National Park (I have friends that work there). 

Every time I go it blows my mind all over again. I encourage all you tree lovers out there to make the effort to get there at some point in your life. It is absolutely incredible. 

Climbing one of these trees is something that I dream about. unfortunately, I don't think the park grants permission to do that sort of thing so I would have to do it on the sly. and of course I'd have to get a really looong rope...


----------



## coffeecraver (Feb 5, 2004)

Sequioa Gigantica fact sheets
http://www.ernestartist.org/SequoiaGigantea01.htm
http://www.askmar.com/Redwoods/Redwood.html
http://www.50states.com/tree/california.htm
http://www.cof.orst.edu/cof/fr/outreach/treeomth/sequoia/index.htm:)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 5, 2004)

Cool links, Coffeecraver!


----------



## lucky (Feb 6, 2004)

I am growing about a dozen of these in small pots right now. When I bought the one year old plugs one or two were infected with gray mold. I have been treating this for the past couple of weeeks with a systemic fungicide from the hardware store but it's only helping one of the five or six infected plants. Gray mold is supposed to be prevalent in nurseries and take th egreatest toll on young sequoia seedlings. Is anybody else good at combating this gray mold? Maybe I should switch fungicides. Lucky


----------



## coffeecraver (Feb 7, 2004)

If you do not have these plants in a greenhouse,you most likely still can use some of these tips.

Disease Management/Gray mold
Control the Environment
http://ohioline.osu.edu/hyg-fact/3000/3070.html 

If there is one practice that will go a long way toward the management of gray mold, it is controlling the environment. 

Maintaining an environment within the greenhouse that will 
not permit the fungus to grow and sporulate is essential to control. 
By keeping the relative humidity below 85%, as well as maintaining good air circulation and adequate plant spacing, excellent control can be achieved. 
Whenever possible, plants packed closely together should be spread apart to allow better air circulation and to reduce relative 
humidity within the plant canopy. Fans should be used to provide good air movement above the canopy. 

Plants with wounds should be either protected with a fungicide or removed from the greenhouse, as the wound is the perfect environment for the fungus to initiate the infection process.

Sanitation
Infected plant material should be removed from the greenhouse so that it is not a source of inoculum for the rest of the house. Infected plant material should not be allowed to sit in trash cans within the house as the fungus will continue to grow and sporulate on the dead and dying tissue. 

Subsequent opening and closing of the trash cans will produce 
enough air movement to release spores out into the greenhouse.



Fungicide Treatments
There are a variety of labeled fungicides that will offer good control of gray mold disease in the greenhouse. 

Products such as Cleary's 3336, Domain, (Thiophanate-methyl),
Phyton-27, Kocide 101, (Copper-based compounds), Chipco 26019, (Iprodione), and ExothermTermil, Daconil 2787, (Chlorothalonil), are all products labeled for the control of this
disease. 
You should contact Extension specialists in your state for the chemical treatment that may be right for your particular situation.


----------



## lucky (Apr 2, 2004)

Hello all. Got rid of the gray mold in my sequoia seedlings with a product I found called Green Light Fung-Away Systemic Fungicide.

Active ingredient 1-(4-chlorophenoxy)-3,3dimethyl-1-(1_H_-1,2,3-triazol-1-yl)-2-butanone. I'm not a chemist so I really don't know what all that meant, but I do know that it sure helped my little trees. Thanks. John


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Apr 23, 2004)

they grow very well overhere in the uk and on our clay soil ..but for some strange reason we call them "wellontonia" how strange,ive been up a few that were well over 100 ft but unfortunatly most of the big ones have sufferd lightning damage


----------

